# Fix for a 'wristy' driver swing.



## Beezerk (Dec 7, 2015)

I seem to have acquired quite a wristy swing
with my driver recently, I'm not really sure where it's come from but it's certainly happening. The result is usually a high push slice and I instantly know I've done it even before I look up to see my ball sailing off to the right. 
I don't have a video so I'm not sure if I'm flipping but it feels like my wrists take over at or around impact so I must be hitting across the ball somehow. 
Is there a drill which will help me deliver the club head with more control rather than what feels like a wild slash?
I haven't hit slices this bad for quite some time so it's kind if frustrating. 

Cheers


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Dec 7, 2015)

I've got the least wristy swing in the world. For me,  the club is taken back by the shoulders turning,  with no independent movement of the arms or hands at all until the wrists break naturally from the weight of the clubhead. From the top,  the movement needs to be reversed,  with the shoulders dragging the arms &  club around with no input from the hands at all. If the shoulders are rotated fast enough the clubhead cannot help whipping through with massive acceleration. A scientist has proved that any effort to move the club with the hands is around 98% likely to result in a slowing down of the clubhead.  (it's all here  http://www.tutelman.com/golf/ if you're interested in the science,  some interesting stuff) By moving the club with the big shoulder & torso muscles you take the hands out of the equation and add much more power than the relatively small muscles in the hands & arms can do.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 7, 2015)

Thanks mate, I'll read it later. I'm 100% interested in the scientific aspects of the golf swing and club/ball interaction, my last driver purchase was partly because if your low COG thread.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Dec 7, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			Thanks mate, I'll read it later. I'm 100% interested in the scientific aspects of the golf swing and club/ball interaction, my last driver purchase was partly because if your low COG thread.
		
Click to expand...

In that case this is a good place to start http://www.tutelman.com/golf/swing/accelerateThru.php


----------



## the_coach (Dec 7, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			I seem to have acquired quite a wristy swing
with my driver recently, I'm not really sure where it's come from but it's certainly happening. The result is usually a high push slice and I instantly know I've done it even before I look up to see my ball sailing off to the right. 
I don't have a video so I'm not sure if I'm flipping but it feels like my wrists take over at or around impact so I must be hitting across the ball somehow. 
Is there a drill which will help me deliver the club head with more control rather than what feels like a wild slash?
I haven't hit slices this bad for quite some time so it's kind if frustrating. 

Cheers
		
Click to expand...


bunch of stuff at address could well play into the swing motion & outcome

you put any 'spray' on the driver face to see what the strike location pattern is like?

if it's an _over-high so little ways weak high push slice_ could point to some possibilities of what's goin on in the motion 

you find at finish the through swing doesn't really have a 'full finish' unless it's kind of artificially tagged on & that a good bunch of the weight is on the trailside still?

what's the general flight direction through the bag, is that little ways over-high with sometimes some pulls?


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 7, 2015)

the_coach said:



			bunch of stuff at address could well play into the swing motion & outcome

you put any 'spray' on the driver face to see what the strike location pattern is like?

if it's an _over-high so little ways weak high push slice_ could point to some possibilities of what's goin on in the motion 

you find at finish the through swing doesn't really have a 'full finish' unless it's kind of artificially tagged on & that a good bunch of the weight is on the trailside still?

what's the general flight direction through the bag, is that little ways over-high with sometimes some pulls?
		
Click to expand...

Wow, just about bang on with everything. 

Strike location on my driver is usually high to high middle, even though I tee it lower than I used to. A video I took a while ago showed me dipping during the backswing which was a worry.

Finish is truncated, worse than it used to be now you come to mention it and I do find myself on the back foot a little too often.

Yes, pulls with all clubs really and I notice my divot is left of target a lot of the time. I did try and fix this but it I struggled a lot of fatting etc.

I'm all ears.


----------



## the_coach (Dec 8, 2015)

as mentioned could well be a bunch of things at set-up/posture/ball  position, & tee height (understand folks teeing the ball down when  stuff goin little ways pear shaped as it 'feels' safer but most often  that hinders the situation further) plus for sure grip orientation on  the handle, plus where in the hands the handle is -too high up etc is real important to checkover

(if  at all possible would get address set-up position with the driver  checked over with the driver with a PGA pro along with the motion)

haven't   seen set-up or motion so can only speak to some general possible guide  lines as to what can often times play into the shot outcomes &  motion you mentioned so some stuff worth checking over if you can't get  to a Pro

thinking maybes there's also a little ways breaking down  of the lead arm (chicken winging) goin on, the motion that is happening  is causing more of a flip so the wrists feel very active through the  ball but that's more a re-action to the motion being a ways out part of  more of just an arms hands/wrist intention to 'hit' the ball, with ball  subconsciously being the end of that kinda hit motion

worthwhile  checking over there's no sway laterally off the ball, no 'rolling over'  of the hands so opening the face up, or no weight staying on the lead  side going back with head dipping to ball either can lead to weight  being on trailside coming down & leaning back off the ball into  impact hips spinning out some

would check out the set-up posture, ball position +  tee ball half ball higher than the face - so also there's the secondary  spine tilt (trail shoulder lower than the lead shoulder) with head & sternum remaining as set-up some 4"-6" behind the ball

_{often  times pushes/push slice can happen by a big forwards lateral slide with  the hips with the hips also straightening up this pushes the arms out  away along with the clubhead out so push, if face open push slice - but  then the path would be in to out but seemingly this not likely as the  weight at the end of the swing would then be forwards & not left on  the trailside 

but from the description of flight & finish of  the swing it seems its possibly more likely to be due to weight being  trailside & leaning back some so face open (pointing rightfield) so  ball starting right still & turning more right with height as the 'lean back' & handsy flip adds considerable dynamic loft through impact}
_
would  try to 'feel' throughout the backswing that the head stays level &  pretty central (will move some but no big lateral move or dip)
be  conscious of the trail arm folding & the elbow pointing downwards  (not pointing out back of the body over the heel line) in the backswing  while also feeling the upper part of lead arm stays lightly in contact  with the chest wall on way to the top - _the wrists/hands set by the thumbs pointing upwards_  - so when lead arm 1st horizontal to ground a 'line' coming out of the  butt-end of the handle would intersect the ball/target line & at  this position also the angle between shaft & lead arm would be about  90Âº with the hands & handle opposite center of the chest

important downswing  transition starts first off from weight into the lead leg while back  stays facing target momentarily - head remaining behind the  ball - then rotate through 'feel' that the lead arm then folds elbow  pointing down hands working higher than the elbow (just as the trail  arm did on the ways back) feel you directing all the strike energy forwards out to target & on up to the finish - not just to the ball being the end of the swing motion

so in the follow through to the top  the lead elbow points down as the hands move higher to  finish over the lead shoulder while the body has to keep rotating lead  shoulder rotating up & back away from the chin so then the trail  hip, trail shoulder can move through  to target so trail shoulder ends up being the nearest point of the body  to target, 90% of the weight on the lead leg & showing the whole  sole of the trail foot to 'someone'  standing dtl (you could lift the trail foot up & tap the toes to the  ground)

_drill
often times helps the feeling of the centered  rotation, weight pressure moving the correct way through the swing,  along with the trail arm folding elbow down on the ways back to lead arm  folding elbow down of the ways through by getting used to making driver  swings with the clubhead traveling through impact position opposite the  inside lead heel in practice swings but first off at waist height so  more like a baseball swing - helps co-ordinate arms to body rotation  with the key of the trial arm folding going back & the head arm  folding on the follow through to finish 
so a good bunch of waist high swings

then  do the same but this time the clubhead traveling at knee height with  the same 'feelings' trail elbow staying pointing down & the arm  folding with the body turn back 
then the similar felling of the lead  arm elbow staying pointing down & the arm folding in the follow  through to finish doing a bunch of these at knee height

then  hovering the clubhead behind the ball at proper tee height &  swinging through the ball with the exact same feeling as the waist &  knee height clubhead driver swings_


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 8, 2015)

Thanks Coach, I've found a couple of vids from a month ago, not sure if they work as I can't seem to be able to view the vids online...

http://www.hudl.com/technique/video/view/FWJHmCJ8?e=3753965

http://www.hudl.com/technique/video/view/X3SpwHm7?e=3753883#

I'll try and upload to Youtube if these links don't work.


----------



## the_coach (Dec 8, 2015)

okay
links work, but can only view in real time if you can load them to youtube would be able to slow mo them

ignore the above previous advice - _except_ for the drill would do no harm

would get the grip checked over - right hand looks as if it's pretty much under the handle so bit more in the palm of the hand
if you can get checked over by a Pro a couple of tweaks with set-up, very possibly grip would have you back on the right track pretty quick

if the swing is similar now to these vids - no real reason to expect it generally not to be

would look to posture & where the weight is at address

with the current hold on the handle as is, plus the hands/handle being a tad 'low' at address that will tend to encourage a more handsy pickup away from the ball

seems from these vids as the club moves away the weight stays more on the left leg so on taking the club back the body dips to the ball some

would get a stick or club down between feet & ball so you can check shoulder alignment, hip & feet
 currently shoulders a tad open with hips & feet a tad closed 

looks from dtl (front view would be useful to confirm) that the ball is forwards perhaps a tad too much but also looks as if you might have then 'taken' the head forwards to be nearer opposite the ball so the secondary spine tilt is being lost
_(have a look for the 'K' address position with driver on youtube)_

ball has to be forwards around opposite left heel but important that the head + center chest then stays some 4" to 6" back of the ball so right shoulder lower than the left

have the left foot flared out to target as is but square up the right foot to target line some can still be flared but not so much
feel a tad 'taller' (so with the driver a little ways less forwards spine lean this will aid the hands/handle being a tad 'higher' at set-up) feeling the weight through center of feet 

with weight through center feet (under the laces not out on the toes) then take the club away with the turn allowing the weight pressure to move in the direction of the clubs travel so weight transfers into the inside of the right foot
weight to left side starts transition with head staying behind the ball swing & rotate through


----------



## the_coach (Dec 8, 2015)

[video=youtube;BIONrQ99erI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BIONrQ99erI[/video]


----------



## the_coach (Dec 8, 2015)

[video=youtube;MJJpQbykvQQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJJpQbykvQQ[/video]


----------



## the_coach (Dec 8, 2015)

[video=youtube;hnbEsxM4sfw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnbEsxM4sfw[/video]


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 8, 2015)

Excellent, thanks Coach.


----------

